# Softening up the Mini suspension



## rklosinski (Apr 17, 2009)

My wife has back problems, and her mini is just making them worse it seems. We have a 2005 that is paid for, and I hate to buy another car. Is there a way of making the ride less stiff. I'd pay 2-3k on suspension parts instead of buying another car.


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

Does your 2005 have the sport suspension? What size rims? Still have the run flats?

If your car has sport suspension and 17" or 18" rims, then you have options. If your car already has 15" or 16" rims and non-sport suspension, then there is very little you can do.

On the bright side, these MINI's have strong resale/residual value, should you run out of options.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

rklosinski said:


> My wife has back problems, and her mini is just making them worse it seems. We have a 2005 that is paid for, and I hate to buy another car. Is there a way of making the ride less stiff. I'd pay 2-3k on suspension parts instead of buying another car.


Here is the ticket to a ride that is softer than what is available on an E93 with Runflats and 18 inch wheels:

1. Swap out the OEM wheels for 16 inch wheels and non-Runflat tires. I have 16x7 inch wheels (SSR Comps) and 205/50-16 non-Runflat tires (Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S in particular).

2. Swap out the OEM shocks for a set of Koni FSDs.

I have multiple degenerating lumbar discs (L3, L4, L5) along with other back problems. Before the wheels and tires and FSDs, each time I went for a ride, my back would spasm from the ride harshness. After the wheels and tires and FSDs, no problem at all (even on 4 hour rides).

Don't go to lowering springs - you will actually increase ride harshness as the spring compresses.


----------



## rklosinski (Apr 17, 2009)

The mini has the stock suspension with 16" wheels. I was thinking of a higher profile tire (60 or 70) and different shocks. The koni's are a good idea. I would like to fine softer springs too, but it does not appear that they are available.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

rklosinski said:


> The mini has the stock suspension with 16" wheels. I was thinking of a higher profile tire (60 or 70) and different shocks. The koni's are a good idea. I would like to fine softer springs too, but it does not appear that they are available.


If you have non-Runflat tires, then I would go with the Koni FSDs as your next step. The OEM shocks are too harsh in their damping function. When I switched from the 17 inch Runflat tires to non-Runflat, I thought I had a solution because of how much a reduction in ride harshness I was able to achieve by the switch from Runflat to non-Runflat tires. However, the OEM shocks were like a pebble in your shoe - each step you take, you notice it however minor the 'notice' is. The Koni FSDs were the last piece of the puzzle.

I have no affiliation with Koni other than as a consumer; so, my comments are based solely on my personal experience with the FSDs.

If you want to go with 60 series tires, you will have to go with 15 inch wheels. If you presently have non-Runflat tires fitted, then a next step that wouldn't be compromised if you had to go with 15 inch tires and wheels would be to replace the OEM shocks....

Where are you located (California is a big state)?


----------



## rklosinski (Apr 17, 2009)

Im in Sacramento area (specifically, Carmichael).


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

rklosinski said:


> Im in Sacramento area (specifically, Carmichael).


If you want to experience what an R53 with the Sport Suspension (OEM springs) with 16 inch /50 series non-Runflat tires and Koni FSDs rides like, PM me.


----------

